# OGF get together....



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

So were only a short time away from cold weather and weve always mentioned this but I was thinking.....it hurt a little but I got through it lol....


Hows about if we finally get "safe" ice like we did last year on Lake erie.....why not do an OGF get together??? Obviously the date would be hard to set pending the weather but if we did get nice ice again it'd be nice to have a big group of us actually meet up at camp perry or crane or something and have a nice get together?? I think itd be fun and get to check out some other OGF members gear and set up!!! Justa thought but it sounded like a good one!!!

Pretty sure Shakedown should be involved in this one too


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds good. I bought a shanty late March and didn't get to use it. It's been a few years since I have been on Erie ice.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If i had the time available, i would sure be willing to meet up. I've stuck with inland waters as far as the ice goes and would like to have some fellow anglers to step out on Erie with that are more knowledgeable than i.

Should be get together*S* instead of only one?


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Count me in, getting one of those propane augers, can't wait to see how many holes I can get out of a tankfull !! Kinda hearsay, but, they say this winter might be like last, I'm on my knees now !!!! Come on winter. Mike


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm game but don't got ice gear nor never gone. But I'd still have a hootin time.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd be game. I got geared up last year and kept telling myself I was going but........ Yeah. We can only hope for ice that good this year!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

I am in probably can get several others I ice fish in too.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Count me in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I would be interested.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like we could get a pretty good turnout....Ive got a good handful of guys who would like to come out as well.....I think itd be pretty cool....pending the wind if we get lucky on a calm day we could set up a grill and enjoy some deer brats or burgers! 

I just cant wait for this season to be here in strong force! I hope its as good as what they are predicting.....


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

If it happens I'd be game. Sure hope mother erie locks up again this yr. Aint nothing like it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Carpn said:


> If it happens I'd be game. Sure hope mother erie locks up again this yr. Aint nothing like it.


I'm still kicking myself for not heading up there! Couldn't get anyone to go lol. Should have just went myself.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Massillon you should have just put a post up I guarantee you could have went out with some members....I was out there every sunday and sometimes Tuesdays.....could have went with me anytime there was always a group of us....was an amazing year finally!

We will definitely get this get together going this year as long as there is safe ice....it sounds like it'll be a great turnout!


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Im in if you decide to do this


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

i would be interested. I'm sure the guys i fish with would be also. do you need a four wheeler or a sled to get out.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Count me in. Would love to get on Erie again after last year success


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, I was there last year and will go this year if we get good safe ice.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Count me in, getting one of those propane augers, can't wait to see how many holes I can get out of a tankfull !! Kinda hearsay, but, they say this winter might be like last, I'm on my knees now !!!! Come on winter. Mike


Fishin, what brand auger are you getting? I was thinking about getting a propane also, especially after last winter! Nothing like watching a 10lb hog come up through the ice on erie! I sold my honda quad this spring but will bye another if erie has ice again.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

If I can be off work I'm in for sure, been on my bucket list for a while now


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd love to get out on Erie, as well. I didn't get out there last year, because I don't have an ATV or sled. The guy I rent my house from told me he was out there quite a bit and caught a lot of eyes. He also said they were going out a few miles. To long of a walk for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I walked out several times last year. It was well worth it. The walk wasn't horrible just travel light.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya walking isn't that bad at all....I am just hoping we get safe ice...I think it would be a good gathering and awesome to see everyones setups!


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Scum -frog does your camera pick up a lot on Erie? Does have a good picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Theres my pimple that's about 5' away with no minnows on it out of crane creek. Catawba was super clean this year and I could see forever. It was awesome but I forgot to take pics of the screen lol. Lake Erie is really clear in the winter especially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I would think a camera would have worked very good last winter. One day out by west sister i could see my 1/4 ounce little cleo spoon down 20ft. Water was very clean. There was a strong current so that might be an issue with lining camera up?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you take a look at my pic of my camera you can see in the bottom left hand corner a directional arrow....it shows which way your camera is facing In position of the main unit itself. Makes it really easy especially in current I have an automatic panner so I just hit a button and it turns the camera one way or the other! Here is a pic of a pumpkinseed in clear water on St Clair.










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Blowing 30+ and snowing right now!!!!!!!


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd go and bring extra gear so some non ice guys could join in


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Will someone let me hook my wood sled to their power machine and tow me out? ...........AND tow me back in?  

Have darn near everything, getting a handheld GPS before winter is my priority at the moment. My phone is far from smart and would like the security.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Guys Reel Sport Charters is the only licensed ice taxi service on Lake Erie. They go where the fish are!
They try to fish out of Camp Perry mostly but they also go out of CSP and Maggie's Marsh.
It's $50 a person round trip. You can take out as much gear as you want even two man flip shanties. They will set you up near there guided trips so there will be fish in the area. They also walk around and make sure everybody is catching fish if your not they show you how. Maybe some of us can use this service for the get together.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry it's Reel Sport Fishing Charters look them up on Facebook!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Attica....get ahold of me when the time is man....I have a sled and quad that I can ride two on both....my shanty has eye bolts already put in to hook another shanty to tow easily! I wont mind taking ya out at all just let me know....if I had a two many shanty i'd just throw all your stuff in mine but ive got a one man! Let me know bud!


Already a few snow flurries guys and some high NW CHILLLLLYYY winds is going to bring this water temp down fast.....could be fishing erie by next week!  Maybe not that soon but it is encouraging to see this cold already!!!!!! Keep praying guys! lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> Attica....get ahold of me when the time is man....I have a sled and quad that I can ride two on both....my shanty has eye bolts already put in to hook another shanty to tow easily! I wont mind taking ya out at all just let me know....if I had a two many shanty i'd just throw all your stuff in mine but ive got a one man! Let me know bud!.............


Will hit you up this winter if the ice sets in decent. Been a while and we need to get out again. Have a couple 'close by' holes with little pressure if you are looking for panfish and don't want to travel.  I have a jet sled(medium cargo sled) 2 man Frabill Hub and gas auger...... along with flasher and all the other gear.


----------

